

Hack.me: build, host and share vulnerable code for education and research - Dekku
https://hack.me/

======
rb2k_
I just got a slight flashback to my 15 year old self sitting in front of
little "crackme" programs
([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crackme](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crackme))

Nice to see that things change, but do somehow remain the same :)

~~~
kclay
You too... I remember spending a whole summer going through theses , fun
times.

------
amasad
Reminds me of [http://www.hackthissite.org/](http://www.hackthissite.org/)

------
fatalerrorx3
I came across a USB thumb drive from when I was in highschool (freshmen), and
I was embarrassed when I looked at it just recently...I was storing login
credentials in a browser cookie, and not a session cookie, how insecure but I
didn't know any better at the time...

------
maaaats
Nice concept. Good that I can try it out without having to create an account.

~~~
zenocon
I came here to say that I wanted to try it but it prompted me to login when I
clicked on one of the pre-made hacks, so I bailed.

~~~
jlgaddis
You could also have clicked "Try It Now", solved a captcha, and continued
without having to log in.

------
neya
This is a great initiative. I hope this would be awesome for various framework
developers. Kudos!

------
lrm
Great domain.

